# Review "Unexpected Creations"



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey folks,

This is a review of Don Amann and Unexpected Creations. I wasn't really sure which section to put this in although I suppose it could be considered a prelude to an install log. Regardless, I've done all the Itrader stuff but this seems like a slightly different circumstances where I was not purchasing a used item from another member but buying something new from someone who runs a business but is also active on this forum. Seeing as how this is a business, I figured it only fair to evaluate the product that this business provides.

From the very first PM Don was very prompt, direct and professional. Shortly after that we were on the phone discussing products, system ideas and alternatives to those ideas. Don was always very friendly, knowledgeable and professional. Although Don is direct and opinionated, he has always been honest and I never felt as if Don was trying to make a quick buck off of me. Similarly, he was very patient with me and always made time to answer any questions that I had. This literally went on for weeks while I made my decisions and Don never lost composure and always made more time for me including a couple of 1AM calls.

For comparison sake, most audio shops (home and car) can barely make the time for me at all. It almost always feels like a quick sell and whoever gets me out of store fastest with a head unit purchase gets a free toaster and a lap dance.

This is really at the center of why I chose to write this product review. The product that Don provides is in my opinion, 2nd to none. If there were a Porsche or Ferrari of customer service, it would be "Unexpected Creations". 

I ended up going with a full Esotar 2 setup as well as a "black" TRU Tech Super Billet 8. As opposed to going with the Esotar 650 mid bass, I decided to go with the Esotec 182 or 172. Don arranged to have Dynaudio send a dummy driver to me for measurement purposes (who does that?) and I ultimately went with the 182s.

A few weeks later, Don listed a few TRU demo amps in the classified section. I decided to buy the 2200 and 4100 from him and have them sent back to TRU to have the cases black anodized to match the Billet 8 as well as upgraded op amps. I'm not sure if I should say this, but I later found out that Don had TRU do custom white LEDs for all of the amps as well has having both amps upgraded to "S" cards and Stage III as a thank you for my business.

Honestly, I feel honored to have had the opportunity to do business with Don as well as consider him a friend. I appreciate his honesty and directness but above all else his business integrity. Honestly, I'm not sure how or if I can repay him beyond extending my strongest recommendation towards him and continuing to do business with him in the future.

Thanks again Don!

and now some pics 

*Speakers:*


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

*Amps:*


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Damn thats SEXY!!! Don is as well


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Unbelievable beauties!


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Don never fails to Impress with his product knowledge , attention to detail and great follow through.
You are in very capable hands.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Man I'm so Jealous right now of those TRU Billets, man those are just beautiful.

That's going to be an amazing sounding system.

Congrats on some amazing products sir!!!



So what is the Head and Processor to match the above beauties?


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. I must admit that I'm pretty excited right now 

As for the source I'm dealing with a difficult OEM situaion. Basically there is no physical space in the dash of the car and I'm working with GM's "CAN-BUS" so I will be using a Bit One for the time being. If I need to at a later date, I can add a Wadia/Ipod source for high res playback.

If there were a way to get a good raw signal I'd probably use a professional piece.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow, thank you so much my friend. I was excited to see the pics, but your kind words are overwhelming in flattery.

Now, get to work !


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Damn thats SEXY!!! Don is as well



:::blushing::: Aww Mark.  :laugh:



Mooble said:


> Unbelievable beauties!


Thanks ! 

Ohh .. you are referring to the amps huh ? 



g0a said:


> Don never fails to Impress with his product knowledge , attention to detail and great follow through.
> You are in very capable hands.



Thanks Joey, I sure do try !


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

+1

Don is everything you said and more. His knowledge and helpfulness is second to none....and he is fun to talk to as well!!! 

You have an amazing setup there that you will be very happy with. Install properly and you will be in sonic bliss!!!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Niebur3 said:


> +1
> 
> Don is everything you said and more. His knowledge and helpfulness is second to none....and he is fun to talk to as well!!!
> 
> You have an amazing setup there that you will be very happy with. Install properly and you will be in sonic bliss!!!


Thanks Jerry, and I owe you a call !


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

That is some sexy high class gear. I've been getting my gear fix from The Don since 2003 and he never disappoints.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats on your new toys, please keep us posted with the installs.

Ditto x 100 about Don @ Unexpected Creations. I've recently had the pleasure of doing business with Don. He spent countless hours with me demoing, educating, and patiently babysitting my indecisiveness for a relatively small sale comparatively. He took time away from his family to make sure I left there with a decision I would not second guess, and keep me happy. He earned a new customer that night in every way.

Great guy. He is truly a professional without peer.

...now, we just need to send him some nicotine patches to help him kick the cigarettes. lol


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Don is good people.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Damn............................that is just soooooo sexy right there.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Less time with audio stuff, more time watering your houseplants :laugh:










Did that big amp come in the rifle case? :surprised:


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

ryan s said:


> Less time with audio stuff, more time watering your houseplants :laugh:


Man, that thing is such a lost cause. I have had that thing in 3 houses now and no matter where I put it, how much light, water, etc. it's just hopeless. It now serves two purposes. 1. A constant reminder of the fragility of life. 2. A diffuser for left main speaker in my home rig 




ryan s said:


> Did that big amp come in the rifle case? :surprised:


Yes indeed.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh that's right...I saw the "ficus in each corner" posted in another thread. It's such a good idea...and cool looking...and cheap...etc :laugh:

I love that foam packing job...way better than the Styrofoam that gets everywhere.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

TRU amps are sexy! so they throw in a free watch when you buy DYN eh?


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

ryan s said:


> Oh that's right...I saw the "ficus in each corner" posted in another thread. It's such a good idea...and cool looking...and cheap...etc :laugh:


At the old house I actually had a couple of palms back there. It's arguable if it actually did anything, seeing as how tall the trunks of those pants were. It did look good though. I gave the palms away when I moved because they had grown to almost 17' tall and wouldn't fit in the new place.










The Ficus in the original picture didn't do well in that room either (probably due to the light).




lucas569 said:


> TRU amps are sexy! so they throw in a free watch when you buy DYN eh?


I like the pic with the watch in it because with the construction of those 430s it's hard to tell you're looking at such a small driver.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Don's a jerk!



























 Just kidding. 

I got the other B2200 from that sale from the fed-ex gods today.

Thing is a friggin work of art I tell ya. Thanks Don! You the man. I'll bump up your itrader rating later on (like you need lit...lol).

It was cool spending a little time in Vegas with ya. But don't worry, I wont tell...cuz what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas...lol

Be sure to let me know if you go back out to Jon's in Cali, we'll meet up and shoot the breeze.

Congrats Se7en!


----------



## ecktor (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice equipment, Se7en. I really need to make it out to one of the Austin meet-ups... are you planning a build log? 

I gotta give kudos to Don as well. He's going out of his way to help me out with a noisy Rainbow amp that I bought used from someone else. When I get a new car in a few months, Don is the guy I'm calling. 

E


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I would like to know what car this is going into 
All you said is dealing with OEM and the can bus system 

You know there are plenty of ways around that setup right? 

Or do you not think anything aftermarket will look right in the dash??


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

gymrat2005 said:


> I got the other B2200 from that sale from the fed-ex gods today.
> 
> 
> Congrats Se7en!


Thanks and congrats to you. They are a thing of beauty.



ecktor said:


> Nice equipment, Se7en. I really need to make it out to one of the Austin meet-ups... are you planning a build log?
> 
> E


Yes, there will be a full build thread but unfortunately against the spirit of DIYMA. I will be seeking professional help on this one and I'm at the tail end of the installer selection process. 
When I started this system I had grand visions of doing this myself but quickly realized that I was getting way in over my head. This was a lot of money for me to come up with and I want to make sure that I get the value back out of the gear. In my mind the install is far more important than the equipment. Similarly, too many misteps with the install will cost me more in vehicle depreciation than the equipment itself. To this 2nd point, I've been seriously considering just buying a project car (on the cheap) that I could do the install to and work on over time.

We'll see.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

tinctorus said:


> I would like to know what car this is going into
> All you said is dealing with OEM and the can bus system
> 
> You know there are plenty of ways around that setup right?
> ...


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Gothca....Didn't know it was a new cts.

Beautiful car BTW


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

tinctorus said:


> Gothca....Didn't know it was a new cts.
> 
> Beautiful car BTW


Thanks!

I was thinking about something like this. It is shallow enough and could possibly fit where the clock is with some fabirication but I'm not sure about the audio controls.










For the time being the DRC from the Audison should fit nicely near the power adaptor in the lower console area. 

What would be nice is if the MS8 would release in the near future....


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Se7en said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was thinking about something like this. It is shallow enough and could possibly fit where the clock is with some fabirication but I'm not sure about the audio controls.
> 
> ...




I have one of those.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> I have one of those.


But I cut you off. You didn't get the memo? 

I'm not sure if I should even ask...


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Se7en said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was thinking about something like this. It is shallow enough and could possibly fit where the clock is with some fabirication but I'm not sure about the audio controls.
> 
> ...


What is that? I think I want one. :worried:


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Stage7 said:


> What is that? I think I want one.  :worried:


That is the AXM P90RS.

AXM-P90RS Unité de contrôle O.D.R - Pioneer Autoradio CD


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

sweet. 

For a second, I thought it essentially a head unit remote control. I would love something that would allow you to keep your stock head unit (for show, and to deter potential thieves), and allow you to hide an aftermarket unit (say in a glove box or something) and control it with a full function remote hidden behind your ash tray door. Since most music is digital now, I wouldn't mind having to go into the glove box for the occasional cd change.

It looks like this will control your ipod and dsp functions, but not the other radio controls.

Anyway, off topic. lol

Gorgeous car, best of luck with everything!


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

In English for all y'allz

AXM-P90RS Reference Series Audio Master Unit - Pioneer Car Audio - CD Player


----------



## 12Voltz (Jun 19, 2009)

As Dons business partner I can tell you that everything in this Post is completely untrue. Don is an arrogant prick, and doesnt know anymore about car audio than BOSS.


----------



## 12Voltz (Jun 19, 2009)

My Bad what i meant to say was:

DON IS THE MAN!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

haha Rob, always bustin my balls huh ? I forgot you were even on here !


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

4 posts? He's not on much... or he's the ultimate lurker... 

I'll have to contact you, Don... I've got a pile of Dyn stuff and probably should make the same move on getting the latest stuff. And unload all of the other stuff I've been collecting and get serious like Se7en has...


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

dear Se7en,

tail end of the installer selection process? i'd be interested in chatting with you about doing the installation. check out my work at www.whitledgedesigns.com then give me a call at 858-395-3423. don has seen my work and heard the results.

best regards,
jon


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

jon w. said:


> dear Se7en,
> 
> tail end of the installer selection process? i'd be interested in chatting with you about doing the installation. check out my work at www.whitledgedesigns.com then give me a call at 858-395-3423. don has seen my work and heard the results.
> 
> ...


Jon,

It was great talking to you. Thanks for taking the time. You do some amazing work.

-Gabriel


----------



## mark1478 (Nov 11, 2009)

Don is def a sexy *****! BTW Donny wahlberg, email or call about sat.


----------



## mark1478 (Nov 11, 2009)

wait a min.. hey se7en. U got a billet 8, and now a 4100 and 2200? oh do tell how u plan on running this. I feel like i have tiny [email protected] now with my solo miniscule billet 6


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

mark1478 said:


> wait a min.. hey se7en. U got a billet 8, and now a 4100 and 2200? oh do tell how u plan on running this. I feel like i have tiny [email protected] now with my solo miniscule billet 6


Mark,

B8 to the front stage. Two sets of channels bridged to the 182s. 

B2200 bridged to the single Esotar 1200. 

4100 will be installed and pre-wired now for future developments...I started this project (awhile ago) with an MS8 in mind. I'm still hopeful. For the short term, I will use a single BitOne and we'll see what the future brings. 

As for the "single billet 6", there's no shame in that at all.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

m3gunner said:


> 4 posts? He's not on much... or he's the ultimate lurker...
> 
> I'll have to contact you, Don... I've got a pile of Dyn stuff and probably should make the same move on getting the latest stuff. And unload all of the other stuff I've been collecting and get serious like Se7en has...


He is def a lurker ! Or umm stalker.  Kidding of course ! :laugh:

Anytime my friend.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

jon w. said:


> dear Se7en,
> 
> tail end of the installer selection process? i'd be interested in chatting with you about doing the installation. check out my work at www.whitledgedesigns.com then give me a call at 858-395-3423. don has seen my work and heard the results.
> 
> ...


Hey Jon, I didnt see you slip in here. Welcome !


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

mark1478 said:


> Don is def a sexy *****! BTW Donny wahlberg, email or call about sat.


Oh hell no you didnt just call me that ! 

Wait by the phone Mark. :laugh:


----------



## oemplusmore (Aug 6, 2008)

That is gonna be one bad ass CTS-V!!!!!!! Dude is that a stick shift too, OMG! American muscle under the hood and in the trunk, FTW!

Posts like this are why Don will be the next person to touch my car. Hopefully installed in the next couple weeks. I'm so tired of shops doing what the feel like with my cars, my gear and my money. Don hasn't even touched my car yet and just by speaking to him on the phone a couple times I knew he'd be the right choice. His patience and communication are stellar. The rest of this flaky industry should be half as good. Great businessman! Best part, we live in the same town, but i found him on diyma. Edison's secret gem, lol
K, no more compliments b4 i sound **** :laugh:


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

oemplusmore said:


> K, no more compliments b4 i sound **** :laugh:


Too late!


----------



## oemplusmore (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn it


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

wait one gosh darn minute. You have all that gear (envious of the black B-8 for sure) and it's going in the new CTS-V. 

Clearly, I am doing something wrong lol.


----------



## mark1478 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kenny_Cox said:


> wait one gosh darn minute. You have all that gear (envious of the black B-8 for sure) and it's going in the new CTS-V.
> 
> Clearly, I am doing something wrong lol.


Kenny. he has a CTS V, a B8, 4100, and 2200, all black. Esotec woof, esotar mids tweets. I either just wanna off myself or punch him in the face out of envy lol. bump for Dons business! Im nowhere near where I wanna be without him.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Trust me Mark, I know what he has! I also know what "most" of it would cost as I have been dreaming about that exact system for about a year now, or whenever the B8 was released.

Off myself would be on the top of the list, I've spoken to Se7en before, really nice guy. I wouldn't want to punch him in the face, maybe Don, but only because he wouldn't GIVE the gear to me. What a jerk!


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> Trust me Mark, I know what he has! I also know what "most" of it would cost as I have been dreaming about that exact system for about a year now, or whenever the B8 was released.
> 
> Off myself would be on the top of the list, I've spoken to Se7en before, really nice guy. I wouldn't want to punch him in the face, maybe Don, but only because he wouldn't GIVE the gear to me. What a jerk!


Punch Don! Clearly he's the one to blame. I was just sitting here minding my own business...I'm the victim 

In all seriousness, thanks for the compliments guys. This has been in the works since 2007 (http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...going-hurt-sale-pdx-rainbow-hertz-inside.html) and went through a major reset due to my dog getting sick with heart disease. I sold everything off to pay for mediaction and Vet bills.

I'm not loaded by any stretch and feel very fortunate to have a job that let's me do something like this every once in a great while. I decided that it would be better to find a way to afford equipment that I would keep for a long time as opposed to getting trapped in a cycle of gear rotation (I always end up losing money that way). I work between 60-80 hours a week and listening to music is probably the only thing that really let's me escape the rest of life's realities. I'm only saying this because I'm not trying to establish some sort of "baller" status because in reality I am very far from that and will likely always be. 

In any event, I look forward to seeing this come together as well as sharing it's progress with you (warning: it won't be flashy). Hopefully, some of us will have the opportunity to meet in person, listen to music, enjoy each others systems and share ideas on how we can make improvements.

Sorry for the rant, but I felt like this thread was starting to give off a false impression of who I am or what I'm about.

-Gabriel


----------



## mark1478 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry for the rant, but I felt like this thread was starting to give off a false impression of who I am or what I'm about.

no man, i didnt take it that way at all. Im very happy for you and how its coming along. I will punch Don soon, this sat, since he talked me into Esotar Tweets lol. 
I hear ya, I have a 9-5, all ill say is pay is below 50k lol. I bartend on the weekends to make up for it. Im not rich, Have a mortgage, etc. Im not complaining, but when i hop in my car every morning with the suit and tie, i get pumped to hear music, especially a certain way. makes it easier to wake up in the knowing i got a 20 mins commute with loud clear music, coffee, and a butt. See if you can get a build log going. Id love to see how you get it all installed etc. Mine will also be by no means flashy, but in the end..its the sound that matters


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I would also like to chime in here and give a Don a HUGE thumbs up. I've known Don personally for about a year now, but years ago when I a fresh Newbie that joined DIYMA he was the very first person contact me on the forum and sent countless emails back and forth with me, explaining the differences with active and passive networks, different features of headunits, and chosing different speaker packages...and I've never spent a dime with him before! 

He is the polar opposite of EVERY single installer/retailer I have ever met. We have all experienced these types of stores in our journey to audio perfection in our cars, they just want to talk about bottom line and push certain products on customers even if it's not what their looking for. I remember the first time I talked to him over the phone I spent 2 hours of my lunch break just talking about old school amplifier we have owned in past installs. What installer does that today, or even has the knowledge that Don does.
So like the OP, I too have purchased many items from Don and never had an issue. Does he sometimes forget to call me back, of course. Is he sometime cranky on me pestering him all the time...Depends on if he had his coffee...err coffeeS for the day  What more can you expect from a guy that works tirelessly monday - sunday installing and talking/pming to customers, and has a family to support. For anyone that has had the pleasure to meet or speak to Don, I don't need to say more, but if your thinking about ordering from him. Again you won't be dissapointed.

Thanks again Don for all your help and support over the years I known you, you've been a great friend.

Josh


----------



## mark1478 (Nov 11, 2009)

No you hang up! No you first!! Hahaha. Jk guys


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

MaXaZoR said:


> I spent 2 hours of my lunch break


Dang that's a long lunch break..can I come work for your company?


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Se7en said:


> Punch Don! Clearly he's the one to blame. I was just sitting here minding my own business...I'm the victim
> 
> In all seriousness, thanks for the compliments guys. This has been in the works since 2007 (http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...going-hurt-sale-pdx-rainbow-hertz-inside.html) and went through a major reset due to my dog getting sick with heart disease. I sold everything off to pay for mediaction and Vet bills.
> 
> ...


Gabriel, 

I never meant it to seem as if you were living like a baller, just simply stating you have some very nice things and i am envious of that fact. You work hard for them, and appear to be more than deserving. I am happy that you will get to rock out to some of the nicest gear available man! :thumbsup:


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

gymrat2005 said:


> Dang that's a long lunch break..can I come work for your company?


You should see when we have Wii Tennis tourney's...those sucka's go on FOREVER


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Se7en said:


> At the old house I actually had a couple of palms back there. It's arguable if it actually did anything, seeing as how tall the trunks of those pants were. It did look good though. I gave the palms away when I moved because they had grown to almost 17' tall and wouldn't fit in the new place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy $h!t we sold one of those chairs a few months ago lol. Did yours swivel? pretty comfy iirc


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> Gabriel,
> 
> I never meant it to seem as if you were living like a baller, just simply stating you have some very nice things and i am envious of that fact. You work hard for them, and appear to be more than deserving. I am happy that you will get to rock out to some of the nicest gear available man! :thumbsup:


Kenny,

It's all good. I never said that you were, I was just concerned that I might be starting to come off that way.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Brian_smith06 said:


> holy $h!t we sold one of those chairs a few months ago lol. Did yours swivel? pretty comfy iirc


Yeah, it does swivel. I picked it up pretty cheap ($300) and recently gave it to a friend (it doesn't fit in my new place) cuz they needed furniture.


----------



## SCtud (Oct 16, 2009)

triple threat of black billets! looks fantastic and great pics!! 

do any super billet owners use the cat5 inputs instead of the RCAs? i can't find too much info on that route of input.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Don’s definitely the go to man for exceptional product and sound advice. Dynaudio System 342, Esotar1200 (2 IB), Tru Technology Super Billet B10


----------



## SCtud (Oct 16, 2009)

B10. haha. that's awesome. the one "bad" thing about Don, is that he has too many people that want his help! save some of his time for me!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I would be remissed if i did not chime in here and talk about Don as well.

I have know Don for quite a bit now. I must say he and I have been through a lot together. He has been very supportive of my car audio addiction. That is how are friendship started. He and I have put together may systems im my verious cars that I have owned. He is always ready with answers to any questions that you may about any product, install ideas, tech questions anything that you need. If he does not have the anwser he will get it for you.

He takes so much pride in his business you can truely tell that this is his passion not just how he supports his family. He will go to the ends of the earth to make things right for his clients. I can not imagine what the car audio world would be like with out Don. He has made a great name for himself. He has the adoration and respect of many in the industry as well as the client that he serves. Through him I have met some great contacts in the industry as well as other audiophiles. 

I will say that Don is one of the best friends that I have or have ever had. He was there to support me when my wife passed away. He opened his home to me on visits out to Jersey. The world needs more people like Don and more business that run like Unexpected Creations.

Now on a joking note once you get to know him he is a bit cranky but that is all apart of his charm LOL!!!

Thanks to Don I was the first crazy may to have a B8 and to run the Esotars here in the US. He made sure that I got the first crack at new products that were availible. So now I have 2 B8's and an Esotar system to do 5.1. I can hear him now as he reads this telling me to get to work and get the stuff in my car. LOL

To the OP you have a great set up and an awsome car and cant wait to see the install and here your impressions of the equipment.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> I would be remissed if i did not chime in here and talk about Don as well.
> 
> I have know Don for quite a bit now. I must say he and I have been through a lot together. He has been very supportive of my car audio addiction. That is how are friendship started. He and I have put together may systems im my verious cars that I have owned. He is always ready with answers to any questions that you may about any product, install ideas, tech questions anything that you need. If he does not have the anwser he will get it for you.
> 
> ...


You should check your email, I sent you one days ago. Slacker. Don is going to give up on me soon enough. I have sold everything I have ever bought from him lol.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> You should check your email, I sent you one days ago. Slacker. Don is going to give up on me soon enough. I have sold everything I have ever bought from him lol.


I did respond and you never replied back. Yes I do have 2 if you want to get down on that.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I never got an email, but I did send you another lol maybe this time the goblins won't get it.


----------



## ulmpharmd (Nov 30, 2008)

Guys, i thought i would give this thread some fuel to keep it going, b/c as everyone has stated on here, Don i unlike any other retailer/installer/friend that you have not yet met/ etc. in this business. I am still collecting pieces to put my Porsche Cayman S system together and this man has not once given me the impression that i am bugging him in any fashion. Hopefully soon i will be able to give a full report of how Porsche combines with Tru billets and Dyn Esotar 110s and 650s. Anyway, just wanted to keep this raved review alive, because the man really deserves it!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Aaron ! Always appreciate bud. I expect I will be speaking to you tomorrow ?


----------



## ulmpharmd (Nov 30, 2008)

Dude, you are a Vamp.......or Zombie....or some strange being b/c YOU NEVER SLEEP.......and still sound totally sane when i talk to you....Unreal!!! HAHA


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Of course Don never sleeps, he drinks like 9 large cups of QuickChek coffee a DAY! No wonder he's always so cranky


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

ulmpharmd said:


> Dude, you are a Vamp.......or Zombie....or some strange being b/c YOU NEVER SLEEP.......and still sound totally sane when i talk to you....Unreal!!! HAHA


haha Sleep is such a waste of valuable time !


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

MaXaZoR said:


> Of course Don never sleeps, he drinks like 9 large cups of QuickChek coffee a DAY! No wonder he's always so cranky


Only on the weekends Josh, usually 6-7 on the weekdays. 

And I am irritable, not cranky ! There is a difference, just unsure what exactly it is. :laugh:


----------



## mark1478 (Nov 11, 2009)

well u are very pale in the morning!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

mark1478 said:


> well u are very pale in the morning!


You are looking at the wrong side on me fruitcake.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Only on the weekends Josh, usually 6-7 on the weekdays.
> 
> And I am irritable, not cranky ! There is a difference, just unsure what exactly it is. :laugh:


Well, you guys are from Jersey; I would be cranky to if I lived there! :laugh:


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

jonnyanalog said:


> Well, you guys are from Jersey; I would be cranky to if I lived there! :laugh:


X10!!!!


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Don, I voted for you! For all you've done for me, and the rest of us here at DIYMA. Get out there and vote people..show your support for your favorite retailer or installer!


----------



## ulmpharmd (Nov 30, 2008)

Another one for the Don and Unexpected Creations!!


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Shweet...he deserves it. I'm telling you, he has been there for me at sometimes 2-3 in the morning Jerzee time to help me out with questions or problems. I don't know what he gets if the honor is bestowed upon him, but he is already a winner as far as I am concerned. 





Wait....did that sound gay?


----------



## ulmpharmd (Nov 30, 2008)

No, i understand where your coming from. I sometimes asked myself how the hell he got any work done talking to me until i figured out that he was working with a headset. He is truly a remarkable individual in his depth of knowledge and helpful attitude, while never expecting anything in return.


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

i've been over his place hundreds of times and he does not put that headset down. but to his credit he is able to multi-task very very well! plus he does a pretty good job 

j/k. he does a great job. would not hesitate to buy from again.


----------



## Forty Five (Dec 26, 2009)

I would hesitate to buy form him again either.
Good Guy!


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Don, I agree he is a great guy with a great product. Thanks for every thing.


----------

